# Tru Calling marathon July 2



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Eliza Dushku fans will be pleased to know that there's a Tru Calling marathon July 2 airing from 7 a.m. through 3 p.m. (CDT) on Sci Fi.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I missed the Christmas Episode (last one produced, never aired on Fox) when SciFi had the last marathon.

Maybe I'll be able to catch it this time around


phox


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Are they showing the whole series? (I guess not; just seven episodes, it looks like.) Does the series 'end well'? Was the series filmed in HD?


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

bicker said:


> Does the series 'end well'? Was the series filmed in HD?


I didn't think it ended well; there were loose ends. _[That's a huge understatement; I recall now that Eliza Dushku and Jason Priestley had just embarked on an all-out war that was cut short by the cancellation.]_

But it *was *in HD. _[Actually, I remember now that at least the first two seasons (2003-2004) were in "Fox Widescreen," which used either 480 or 540 lines; but on my 1280x720 Samsung HLN507W, it looked almost as good as the HD-lite that was being broadcast at the time on other networks.]_

I wish I could get Sci-Fi in HD without tossing my HR10 aside. Maybe Comcast... (Ugh!)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bicker said:


> Are they showing the whole series? (I guess not; just seven episodes, it looks like.) ...


Actually eight episodes (7am thru 3pm CDT).


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

They're running episodes 107 through 114, rather than the whole series. No sign that they're running the rest another time.

http://www.whedon.info/Eliza-Dushku-Tru-Calling-Tv-Series,26855.html


----------

